# Colin Farrell Film To Honor Shot NYPD Patrolman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

The New York police officer shot by an on-duty patrolman last month will be memorialized in a film starring Colin Farrell.

Eric Hernandez was surrounded and attacked at a White Castle on Jan. 28. Following the beating, the dazed officer pulled a gun on a man in the parking lot. He was critically shot by a patrolman arriving on the scene, who had no way of knowing Hernandez was a fellow officer.

Hernandez, 24, had agreed to appear as an extra in "Pride and Glory," which is currently in production. The movie features a fictional police department football team. Several members of the actual New York Police Department team (Hernandez was their star running back) had agreed to appear in the film.

He will be honored at the end of the film, said the team's manager Edward Gardner.

"This is a way for his memory to be honored and have a presence in the movie," Gardner told the Daily News for Wednesday editions.

The film company is also paying for Hernandez's headstone and for an honorary plaque at his precinct, Gardner said.

Farrell attended the Bronx native's funeral Monday. A crew filmed part of the procession for use in planning a similar scene in the movie, Gardner said.

Edward Norton will also star in the movie, which tells the story of a family of New York police officers torn apart by a corruption scandal.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

